# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  الأغوار الوسطى: مرشحون يغردون خارج قوائمهم

## الحصن نيوز

على الرغم من دعواتهم للتصويت لصالح القائمة الانتخابية الا ان مرشحين بدأوا يغردون خارج قوائمهم الانتخابية، لكسب اكبر عدد من الاصوات، التي تؤهلهم للفوز بأحد مقاعد دائرة البلقاء الانتخابية.
هذا التوجه كما يرى مراقبون فرضه قانون الانتخاب، إذ انه وفي حال حصول احدى القوائم على عدد كاف لحصد مقعد أو أكثر من المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة والبالغة 10 مقاعد فإن فرصة حصول المرشحين من نفس القائمة على المقعد تكون لمن جمع اكبر عدد من الاصوات، لافتين أن هذا الامر دفع غالبية المرشحين الى العمل منفردين للحصول على تأييد الناخبين خاصة ضمن القواعد الانتخابية.
ولعل هذا الأمر بحسب احمد العدوان سيؤدي الى حدوث انشقاقات بين اعضاء القوائم، الا ان الجميع متفق على حصد الاصوات للقائمة كهدف اعلى، مبينا ان المرشحين الذين يملكون قواعد انتخابية قوية ستكون لهم الفرصة الاكبر بالحصول على مقعد في مجلس النواب في حال حصول القائمة على مقعد من المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة.
القوائم الثلاث عشرة التي ضم معظمها مرشحين من جميع مناطق المحافظة يسعى اعضاؤها لكسب تأييد اكبر عدد من الناخبين، وإن كان بعض المرشحين لا يملكون قواعد شعبية او إجماعا عشائريا.
ويتوقع مراقبون ان يكون للمال السياسي دور كبير في احداث شرخ في القواعد الانتخابية للمرشحين في مناطقهم، موضحين ان الاوضاع الاقتصادية الصعبة وعدم قناعة الناخبين بدور النواب في تلبية احتياجاتهم وتطلعاتهم كما في المجالس السابقة ستكون الحافز لاستشراء هذه الظاهرة.
ويشير احمد سليمان ان الانتخابات النيابية هذا العام تختلف كثيرا عن المرات السابقة، مع وجود عدد كبير من المرشحين سواء من ابناء المنطقة او من خارجها، الامر الذي اوجد حالة من اللامبالاة بين المواطنين، لافتا الى ان هذا الامر سيدفع الكثيرين الى البحث عمن يدفع المال مقابل التصويت، خاصة أن الظروف المعيشية لغالبية اهالي الاغوار صعبة للغاية.
ويضيف ان اصوات لواءي ديرعلا والشونة الجنوبية لا تمثل سوى خمس أصوات المحافظة ما يجعل من فرصة حصد مقعد من المقاعد المخصصة للمحافظة امرا صعبا، مبينا ان فرصة افراز المنطقة لنائب عن الكوتا النسائية اكبر من فرصة افراز نواب عن طريق التنافس.
الى ذلك ما يزال الحراك الانتخابي بما فيه الدعاية الانتخابية ضعيفا، الامر الذي اسهم بضعف الاهتمام بالعملية الانتخابية، فغالبية المواطنين لا يعرفون عن القوائم المرشحة او المرشحين سوى من هم في مناطقهم.
ويوضح احمد الحوارات ان تأسيس ابناء لواء ديرعلا لقائمة منفصلة عن بقية المحافظة سيشكل دافعا قويا لتأييدها من قبل الناخبين، الذين يزيد عددهم على 36 ألف ناخب وناخبة، مضيفا ان هذا الأمر سيزيد من فرص افراز اللواء لنائب في المجلس القادم، من خلال دفع الناخبين الى الإدلاء بأصواتهم للكتلة بغض النظر عن مرشحيها.
ويشير خلف العلاقمة ان ضم القوائم الاخرى لمرشحين من ابناء الاغوار الوسطى سيعمل على تشتيت الاصوات، خاصة أن بعض القوائم تمتلك شخصيات عامة كان لها دور في الحياة السياسية من خلال مشاركتهم في المجالس النيابية السابقة، مشيرا الى ان هذه القوائم تعتمد على حصد اكبر عدد من الاصوات لتضاف الى أصوات قواعدها الانتخابية على امل الحصول على مقعد نيابي.
ولم يخف الحوارات والعلاقمة تخوفاتهم من حدوث مفاجئات خلال الأيام الأخيرة التي تسبق عملية الاقتراع، خاصة أن المال السياسي سيكون له دور كبير في تشتيت أصوات أبناء المنطقة.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

